# TRC - Trac Group Holdings



## System (8 February 2016)

Trac Group designs, supplies and distributes innovative and sustainable roofing solutions, protected by an intellectual property portfolio. Tractile™ Products are large format, lightweight, high strength, flat profile roof tiles and solar roof tiles with solar photovoltaic (electricity) and thermal (hot water) capacity integrated into the tiles.

It is anticipated that TRC will list on the ASX during March 2016.

http://tractile.com.au


----------

